

New Cancer Classification System: Could Allow Better Diagnoses and Treatments - SushiMon
http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/16535/20140810/new-cancer-classification-system-offers-more-accurate-diagnoses.htm

======
SushiMon
More details and a better story here.
[http://www.ucsf.edu/news/2014/08/116491/cancer-categories-
re...](http://www.ucsf.edu/news/2014/08/116491/cancer-categories-recast-
largest-ever-genomic-study)

